# Model Release



## MarkXS (Oct 20, 2010)

Ok, so i am doing a shoot this saturday for a talent agency. What should i put in the model release form? a template would be greatly appreciated.

oh and i'm doing this because i dont fully know where the photos will ultimately end up so better safe than sorry.

thanks in advnace.


----------



## Studio7Four (Oct 20, 2010)

If you're shooting for a talent agency, they might very well have a boilerplate model release which you can use.  That would probably be your best bet for a release which a) would cover the range of future uses, and b) is something that the model(s) would feel comfortable signing.  Alternatively, some models have their own releases which they prefer to use.

I have a model release which I assembled from some reference releases I found online.  Mine is worded specifically for the kind of shoots I do (TFCD) - you may be able to alter it to appropriate for your shoot.  Email me (so I have a way to send it to you) and I'll see if I can dig it up.


----------



## Rosshole (Oct 21, 2010)

try this book...

Amazon.com: A Digital Photographer&#39;s Guide to Model Releases: Making the Best Business Decisions with Your Photos of People, Places and Things (9780470228562): Dan Heller: Books: Reviews, Prices & more


----------



## KmH (Oct 21, 2010)

Or you can use Getty Image's model release as a guide:

http://contributors.gettyimages.com...SAMPLE_Model_Release_-_English_-_Dec_2008.pdf

The talent agency likely has one as do many models.

A model release is not for the protection of the photographer. A model release is for the protection of the model, and the publisher of the image.


----------



## MarkXS (Oct 24, 2010)

thanks guys. the shoot never went down. I'm not sure if it was legit or not as i found her on craigslist.


----------



## KmH (Oct 25, 2010)

So, what did you learn about model releases and Craigslist ?


----------



## Studio7Four (Oct 25, 2010)

Eh, don't let Keith get you down...I've had fewer models flake on me from Craigslist than from other sources.


----------



## KmH (Oct 26, 2010)

He didn't have a model flake on him. He had what he called a talent agency flake on him.

Your Craigslist in and around Boston may not have the same degree of reliability as his Craigslist in Lake Norman. :lmao:


----------



## Moonb007 (Oct 28, 2010)

Go with Model Mayhem next time.  Also you can find a good list of basic model releases here ---> Model Releases


----------

